
Holographic Embeddings for Graph Completion in Tensorflow - laxatives
https://github.com/laxatives/TensorFlow-TransX
======
laxatives
Highly recommend Tensorflow for anything embedding related. The Tensorboard UI
alone is enough make the switch worthwhile, unless you can develop a similar
interface. Tensorboard's graph UI is very handy for debugging/presenting as
well.

